# Firth Brown Medical Centre - March14



## Old No.13 (Mar 22, 2014)

*Firth Brown Brief History*

Formed in 1902 as an agreement between two steelmakers, John Brown & Co. and Thomas Firth and sons with both companies keeping their own management structure.They came together in 1908 to form Brown Firth Research Laboratories where on 13th August 1913 Harry Brearley invented stainless steel. The companies formally merged in 1930 under the banner, Firth Brown Steels. Sheffield's biggest steelworks. 
The two companies manufactured at various sites around Sheffield until consolidating at the Atlas works.
After the nationalization of the steel industry in 1967 the company saw various changes and is now part of Sheffield Forgemasters.
The Atlas works cast its last steel on 26th May 1984 and the building was completely demolished in the mid to late eighties..........

.........except for the underground medical centre, used to treat the many injuries sustained in this hard and dangerous profession . Okay, so when they were using it, it wasn't underground. It has been buried under soil and rubble, for some reason, and is now under a lorry park used by the new owners of the land.

And over the years is rotting and decaying rather beautifully!



DSC_0102 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0103 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0104 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0108 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0112 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0117 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0121 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0123 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0124 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0131 (2) by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0134 (2) by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0145 (2) by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0148 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0150 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0155 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0158 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0159 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0169 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0172 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0174 by markrichardson397, on Flickr



DSC_0165 by markrichardson397, on Flickr

Oh yeah, the paper (Daily Record, I think) is dated 1940!!

Hope you enjoyed, thanx for looking.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 22, 2014)

Great and unusual place.thank you.


----------



## krela (Mar 23, 2014)

Very interesting shots - it gets more peely every time I see it. Thank you.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 23, 2014)

What an experience stepping back in time! great images.


----------



## the_oblique (Apr 8, 2014)

incredible, thanks for this. seems to hold a few mysteries judging by your description!


----------

